# Price manipulation in the markets?



## ShareIt (24 February 2008)

As you all probably saw on Friday, the DOW rallied in the last 30 minutes of trade on a CNBC bailout report.... Seems like some price manipulation is coming into play.... someone kept buying the market throughout the day to avoid a support break, then we finally see a support break and what looks to be a clear sell off.... then, what do you know.... CNBC reports! I don't think this is a co-incidence... atm I am bullish this week in the markets but will definately wait for the confirmation of breakout... 

any other opinions?


----------



## noirua (22 February 2013)

The Deadly Art Of Stock Manipulation - Stock Market Forum, Penny Stocks, FOREX, NASDAQ, AMEX, NYSE, LSE:AIM, ASX, TSX Venture - Live Chat
http://www.stockmarketcats.com/showthread.php?t=2145http://tradethegap.org


----------



## havaiana (22 February 2013)

ShareIt said:


> As you all probably saw on Friday, the DOW rallied in the last 30 minutes of trade on a CNBC bailout report.... Seems like some price manipulation is coming into play.... someone kept buying the market throughout the day to avoid a support break, then we finally see a support break and what looks to be a clear sell off.... then, what do you know.... CNBC reports! I don't think this is a co-incidence... atm I am bullish this week in the markets but will definately wait for the confirmation of breakout...
> 
> any other opinions?




I wouldn't rely on CNBC for breaking news on markets. The news will hit participants long before you see it on CNBC.


----------



## skyQuake (22 February 2013)

noirua said:


> The Deadly Art Of Stock Manipulation - Stock Market Forum, Penny Stocks, FOREX, NASDAQ, AMEX, NYSE, LSE:AIM, ASX, TSX Venture - Live Chat
> http://www.stockmarketcats.com/showthread.php?t=2145http://tradethegap.org




hilarious


----------



## explod (22 February 2013)

Have noticed the daily action of the Dow on the chart is often what I call a hammock shape, drops down in early trade and pops back up at the end of the day.

About 40% of the time on the attached ten day hour chart,  http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/ad...rsToggle=false&chartStyleToggle=false&state=9

And I have also noticed media reports timed to tuck it back into bed at the end of the day too.  Local news at 7am stated Dow down only a few points but in fact down 34 on the close.   Dow movement has a huge effect on All Ords.

Good thread topic and should create some interest here.


----------

